
How the US CRISPR patent probe will play out - danielsiders
http://www.nature.com/news/how-the-us-crispr-patent-probe-will-play-out-1.19519?WT.mc_id=SFB_NNEWS_1508_RHBox
======
mchahn
It is a shame that this will reduce the adoption of such a useful medical
breakthrough. There should be exceptions for things that greatly affect the
public good.

